# Splitting incoming mail into separate mailboxes



## dpalme (Oct 1, 2014)

I know this is going to sound like a stupid question, but I figure maybe it is possible.....

I'm looking at using a mail filtering service, they only charge me on a per USER basis.  So for my example here would be one USER setup:


dpalme@mail.com
The following are aliased to the above email address
dpalme@domain2.com
dpalme@domain3.com
dpalme@domain4.com

So they will send all the mail to dpalme@mail.com, is there a way for me to identify when that mail comes in that it was originally destined for say domain2, domain3, etc.?


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 1, 2014)

Something like mail/maildrop or mail/procmail might be what your after.  I haven't used either for years, but I recall preferring mail/maildrop.

ADDED: It's not totally clear to me exactly what you're doing, but you could also look into mail/getmail.  It's a mail retriever that has "support for delivering messages to different destinations based on the message recipient."  It's what I'm using now to simply retrieve mail from a few different servers.  It works well for me, but I'm not doing anything fancy.


----------

